
Help wanted for a new pretty printer and code editor - djalbat
https://github.com/djalbat/yapp
======
djalbat
There's some fun to be had in working with the grammars, even if you've never
done this kind of thing before. If you take a moment to clone the repository
and have a look at the examples, you'll see that you are able to work with
them directly.

I am especially interested in (and would be especially grateful for)
contributions to the JavaScript grammar.Any contributions would be hugely
appreciated, however.

